

How Some Men Fake an 80-Hour Workweek, and Why It Matters - oflordal
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/05/05/upshot/how-some-men-fake-an-80-hour-workweek-and-why-it-matters.html?referrer=

======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9456190](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9456190)

------
anigbrowl
Wow, talk about churnalism.

